# Breach of Contract??



## frankjmurray3 (May 14, 2014)

We bought a timeshare in 2001 from ILX. It was a week every-other year and we were happy.  Then Diamond Resorts Int'l comes along and acquires ILX. No more week every-other year- now its points that appear to be nearly worthless, AND the MF have literally more than doubled.
This isn't right!!! I never agreed to this- I never signed anything with DRI.
Why should I be obligated to honor a contract that they apparently can change anyway they see fit?


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2014)

Because they have more lawyers, and more money than you do - sad truth...


----------



## thheath (May 14, 2014)

I'm no lawyer and I don't play one on TV but I would think your recorded TS deed, would set forth what you own and your rights of use.

Of course if there is a clause for modification without your approval, I guess you're screwed.


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 14, 2014)

*DRI*

Understand your Deed.  Read the FAQ's.  Learn the sytem.  As a long-time owner I am enjoying DRI more then ever.

Stephen


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 14, 2014)

*It could be worse!*

Just read here in Maui that a foreclosure auction is set for Diamond Resorts' Kaanapali Beach Club. All owners were listed in the full page ad in Maui News.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 14, 2014)

Rsauer3473 said:


> Just read here in Maui that a foreclosure auction is set for Diamond Resorts' Kaanapali Beach Club. All owners were listed in the full page ad in Maui News.



Foreclosure sale by DRI of units they've foreclosed on or foreclosure proceedings against KBC and DRI? 

Most likely this is a foreclosure sale of units taken back by DRI. This isn't all that unusual. Occasionally you'll see a thread on the Marriott forum about a foreclosure sale. I think the last one I recall was Custom House units that MVCI was unloading through a foreclosure sale.


----------



## csalter2 (May 17, 2014)

*There should be no concern*



frankjmurray3 said:


> We bought a timeshare in 2001 from ILX. It was a week every-other year and we were happy.  Then Diamond Resorts Int'l comes along and acquires ILX. No more week every-other year- now its points that appear to be nearly worthless, AND the MF have literally more than doubled.
> This isn't right!!! I never agreed to this- I never signed anything with DRI.
> Why should I be obligated to honor a contract that they apparently can change anyway they see fit?



You do not have to go to the points system that DRI has. That is an OPTION for you NOT a requirement. You can use your timeshare as you always have. Read your contract and you should find this to be true.


----------



## edboyd59 (Jun 12, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> You do not have to go to the points system that DRI has. That is an OPTION for you NOT a requirement. You can use your timeshare as you always have. Read your contract and you should find this to be true.



I originally purchased in the late 1990s at the Embassy Resorts that eventually became the Sheraton Desert Oasis. At the time, when Sheraton came in with their "Great Deal" for me, I went from owning a deeded 2-bedroom week 5 in High Season to a floating 2-bedroom at the middle season. I had the choice of keeping my deeded week at the resort to use there each year or trade through RCI (but i could not use the other resorts in the system), or I could go with their system and lick my wounds. Because I would no longer have enough to points to stay in my 2-bedroom during high season, they also offered to "let me have" a 1-bedroom deluxe with biennial usage for a "amazing price" so that every other year I would have enough points to stay in my 2-bedroom for 1 week during high season (an issue that was rectified after a class action lawsuit forced them to give me my high season 2-bedroom back for my resort only). Basically they blackmailed me into buying another unit to maintain somewhat of a status quo.

If you read your contract or new offer, I think that you too will have the option of keeping just what you have without having to buy into, literally, the new system. The loss is the flexibility of doing nothing more with it than using it at your home resort or trying to trade it through whatever trade company (II/RCI) you are affiliated with. Oh, since you would not be a member through your new company I believe that your chances of getting anything of real value at another resort will be slim to none.

Ed


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 14, 2014)

*rci/II and deeded unit at DRI managed resort*



edboyd59 said:


> I originally purchased in the late 1990s at the Embassy Resorts that eventually became the Sheraton Desert Oasis. At the time, when Sheraton came in with their "Great Deal" for me, I went from owning a deeded 2-bedroom week 5 in High Season to a floating 2-bedroom at the middle season. I had the choice of keeping my deeded week at the resort to use there each year or trade through RCI (but i could not use the other resorts in the system), or I could go with their system and lick my wounds. Because I would no longer have enough to points to stay in my 2-bedroom during high season, they also offered to "let me have" a 1-bedroom deluxe with biennial usage for a "amazing price" so that every other year I would have enough points to stay in my 2-bedroom for 1 week during high season (an issue that was rectified after a class action lawsuit forced them to give me my high season 2-bedroom back for my resort only). Basically they blackmailed me into buying another unit to maintain somewhat of a status quo.
> 
> If you read your contract or new offer, I think that you too will have the option of keeping just what you have without having to buy into, literally, the new system. The loss is the flexibility of doing nothing more with it than using it at your home resort or trying to trade it through whatever trade company (II/RCI) you are affiliated with. Oh, since you would not be a member through your new company I believe that your chances of getting anything of real value at another resort will be slim to none.
> 
> Ed



I also began  (1995)with Embassy. Argosy Group Inc., which later became managed by Hilton Grand Vacation Club and then RPM/ Sunterra in January 2004 and then to DRI. This was the progression of management of  Embassy Grand Beach, Lake Tahoe, Point at Poipu,  Sedona etc.  In 1998 my NF for my 3 bedroom 3 bath unit was $415.  Last year the amount was $955. Not horrendous. And well under some of the so called higher end systems (MVCI- let's really compare- initial costs, ongoing costs) . My trading power or flexibility (they just added a Greek collection) will allow me to get me into some really nice places yet not all the resorts are upper end like MGVC destinations. 

I used the unit effectively and used RCI for the family fairly well. I had always said it was one of the worst  "investments" I could have made. But ironically, through family reunions, family sicknesses, various relationships and their kids,- it all worked out.

DRI comes along. I have a choice; I can enter their system or not. For me, with less people now, I see it as an opportunity to add flexibility, yet my gut says why do I give these people money to buy into this club? Because I can break up my high value 3 bedroom, use their points system to get many more stays for me and friends. I travel around their resorts and they are in driving distance. And they are in driving distance for others. And soon I'll experience trading in II platinum and my guests for no guest fee.
I can feel the pain of other resorts they took over and had to address deferred maintenance issues or other expensive issues- updating. Sedona and Point Poipu . But those increases are place specific. I'm afraid I'll probably experience a jump beyond normal with replacement of kitchens and maybe that's due to DRI driving more people to the resorts and less recovery by our HOA. 

If they dilute my benefits to an unacceptable amount or if it becomes too cumbersome, I quit . I pull my deeded weeks back out  of the club and exchange through II or RCI directly. (then we start an effort rid them as mgmt., or maybe more accountable)(run for HOA- no way). 

However, my trading power will be just "ok", as it was in 1995. No more no less-imo. I actually lose because most larger units do not trade well because there are simple less of them in inventory in the places I would to travel- like the Caribbean.

So, for now, the points system works for me.


----------

